# عندي استفسار بخصوص مشاركة الاخ (chem1982)



## dadyou (11 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
(chem1982) عندي استفسار بخصوص مشاركة الاخ 

المكونات
كاس من البنزين
كلكل او فلين
ترابية اي لون تريدة 4 ملاعق
خطوات العمل
اضف الفلين قطعة قطعة الي البنزين وحرك حتي الذوبات واستمر في الاضافة حتي يصبح القوام عالي جدا ولايذوب اضافات اخري من الفلين
وبعد الذوبان اضف الترابية وحرك 

جربت الطريقة ولم تنجح كان ناتج العملية لاصق به خيوط ولايلتصق على اي شئ املس مثل البلاستك 
يمكنه لصق الورق لاكن لايصلح لان يكون لاصق بسبب رائحت البنزين القوية 
كما يترك بقع دهنية على ورق ارجوا مساعدتي او اعطائي وصفة سهلة وبارك الله فيكم
رابط الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng329843/
هل هناك طريقة سهلة مجربة


----------

